# So muss ein Craftingsystem aussehen!



## Tralgas (3. Juli 2007)

wie seht ihr ein funktionales system?

ich stell mir das mit dem handwerk so vor - beispiel schmied:
man geht bei einem schmied des vertrauens in die lehre und ist natürlich sofort lehrling, nicht erst, wenn man einen bestimmten skill erreicht hat. man arbeitet handlangerdienste (-quests) für seinen lehrherrn ab und macht am ende eine gesellenquest ( bei der auch ruhig mal was schief gehen darf). ich stell mir das so vor, dass man eine mischung aus lehrdauer, nach der man auch ohne etwas zu tun seine abschlussquest bekommt, aber natürlich wesentlich ungeschickter ist, und skillung durch "arbeitszeit". anschließend geht man nach guter tradition mit seinem handwerkszeug auf die walz und arbeitet mal bei dem , mal bei dem meister - auch alles aufträge. die quests müssen natürlich noch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll sein. bsp: bauer huber braucht für seinen hausbau 4 hämmer und 200 nägel - mach mal!

es kann auch nicht sein, dass ein bauer irgendwo ein feld bestellt, mal eben 20 sekunden wartet und dann erntet. sinnvoller wäre ein evtl. instanziertes feld, zu dem man ein paar tage später wieder zurück muss zum ernten. diese wartezeit muss sich natürlich im geldbeutel bemerkbar machen. die bauern sind ja in real auch nicht die ärmsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

to be continued

was denkt ihr


----------



## Eliara Larethian (3. Juli 2007)

Ich sag nur soviel: Kochquest für Experte glaub ich wars...

Latsche zu dem Typen ausserhalb von Bree, kurz vorm Auenland und labere mit dem. Der sagt dir, dass du seine 5 Freunde im Auenland besuchen sollst und denen alles kochen sollst, was die haben wollen... Also latscht du mal los ins Auenland, klapperst die 5 Typen ab, die natürlich quer übers Auenland verteilt liegen. Dann musst wieder die ganzen Zutaten besorgen (bei der Kochquest sind das so an die 30 verschiedene (!) Sachen) aus denen du dann das ganze kochst. Natürlich sind viele der Sachen nicht an nem Ofen zu kochen, sondern auch an nem Lagerfeuer. Dann haste alles, rennst wieder die Runde und bringst den ganzen Leuten ihre Sachen. EPS kriegste dafür so gut wie gar keine. Im Grunde ist es nur verschwendete Zeit da herumzurennen und das zu machen, wenn du nicht wirklich ne Belohnung bekommst (in Form von eps, weil das Kochzeugs kauft dir eh selten wer ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann dazu nur sagen, es ist echt öd, du verschwendest im Grunde so viel Zeit mit rumrennerei, in der du questen hättest können, was viel mehr Spaß macht, als 80% der Zeit damit zu verbringen zwischen den Questgebern rumzulaufen -.-

Ich kann mich damit also nicht wirklich anfreunden... Da it es mir doch lieber, ich farme die Zeit lang andere Sachen für Berufe, da kann ich wenigstens noch Mobs bei töten und bekomme eps... Wenn solche Quests, dann sollen die auch anständig mit eps belohnt werden, so dass man dann nicht wirklich das Gefühl hat, nur Zeit und Gold verschwendet zu haben. 

Was ich zB bei WoW im Gegensatz dazu gut fand war, dass man gewisse Rezepte nur bei nem gewissen Händler kaufen konnte. Dann konnte man in das Gebiet gehen, dort ein wenig questen, und die Sachen lernen. So konnten die Leute wirklich unterschiedliche Sachen machen, und man musste nicht immer nur hoffen, dass man mal was gedroppt bekommt. 
 Und das droppen von Rezepten ist ja auch so ne Sache... Ständig seh ich irgendwelches Schneidereizeugs oder Drechslerzeugs, aber bis jetzt hab ich nur 3x erst was für Goldschmied droppen gesehen. Aber ich glaub das ist immer so. Die Sachen die man brauchen könnte, droppen bei einem selbst nie, bei jedem andern aber schon^^


----------



## Tikume (3. Juli 2007)

Naja, die Vorschläge hier betreffen ja gar nicht das Craftingsystem selbst, sondern mehr das drumherum wie die zugehörigen Quests.

Was ich persönlich sehr gut fand war in SWG dass man Skills für Geld beim Trainer erwerben konnte, aber auch umsonst von einem Spieler der diesen Skill schon hatte. Und wenn man jemandem was beibrachte bekam man wiederrum selbst XP die man benötigte um selbst Meister zu werden.


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Juli 2007)

Eliara schrieb:


> Und das droppen von Rezepten ist ja auch so ne Sache... Ständig seh ich irgendwelches Schneidereizeugs oder Drechslerzeugs, aber bis jetzt hab ich nur 3x erst was für Goldschmied droppen gesehen.


Codemasters hat versprochen, mehr Goldschmied-Rezepte in's Game zu bringen, weil es eben derzeit mangelt. Ich hoffe, dass es dann nicht wieder zu Balancing-Problemen kommt, weil übermäßig viel in's Game gebracht wird, so wie derzeit die Überfülle an Golderz.


----------



## Champus (20. Juli 2007)

ich find das Craftingsystem ganz ok, man braucht nichts weiter zu tun als nur zu farmen, und die 2-3 q halt.
und wenn sowas wie von *tralgas* vorgeschlagen kommen sollte dann bitte auf nen rp server, ich denke die würden sich drüber freuen .................. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nostromoss (28. April 2009)

Also wie der TE so redet von einem Crafting system , Lehrlingsgedudel und so weiter , muss ich mich an meine Anfangszeiten auf UO erinnern.
Ich war zeitweise Staff auf einem Freeshard und habe auch selber unter Sphere gescripted und an solchen systemen gearbeitet. Das eizigste Problem war einem NPC solche Dinge beibringen mit wenig aufwand....

Eher haben wir es dann so gamacht das wir den Leuten dann zu schulungseinheiten nach erfolgreichen RP sachen beigebracht haben und neue Fertigkeiten freigeschaltet hatten bei den Spielern. das war ne lustige Zeit und hat in meinen Augen nur in einem gänzlichen Freien MMORPG was zu suchen. In rein Gescripten sachen Wie Hdro Und Wow ( ähnliches auch) denke ich mir ist der aufwand viel zu hoch


----------



## Tikume (28. April 2009)

Das UO Craftingsystem an sich war ja nun auch nicht sooo komplex, aber es gab ein paar Sachen die es stark aufwereteten.

- Sachen gehen kaputt und man verliert sie beim looten
- Reparaturen gibt es nur von Spielern
- Crafter Erzeugnisse sind wichtig und werden nicht von Drop-loot sinnlos gemacht

Wer damals jeden Abend in Britain an der Schmiede als Schmied stand wird vielleicht wissen was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Haufen Spieler die deine Dienste brauchten, Schwatz mit Kunden und den anderen Schmieden - das war noch was.


----------



## Kerindor (2. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wer damals jeden Abend in Britain an der Schmiede als Schmied stand wird vielleicht wissen was ich meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann würde es aber wieder einen Aufstand der "IchwillallesSOLOmachen"-Fraktion geben und Turbine denen zupflichten. Kommunikation in einem MMO brrr wie gruselig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nostromoss (4. Mai 2009)

naja es kommt darauf an ob man orginal UO spielt oder einen Freeshard der alles als systemkomplex gescriptet hat. ich kann ja mal heute suchen gehen und mal nen script posten damit man sich vorstellen kann wie dick die arbeit dahinter steckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (30. Mai 2009)

Was ich, wenn ich denn Thread und die Kommentare verfolge, nicht verstehe...

wieso reden viele von vertaner Zeit?....musst du erstmal dahin latschen, dem was kochen, EXP gibt es fast gar keine dafür....völlig sinnlos und überflüssig...usw.
Das ist doch das Spiel. Das Ding (genau so wie UO) nennt sich RPG = Rollenspiel. Das was oben mehrfach beschrieben und kritisiert wird ist genau das, was ein gutes Rollenspiel ausmacht. Im Gegenteil, für jeden Rollenspieler kann das ruhig noch ausgefeilter sein und das ist im Grunde das, was der TE beschreibt, vorschlägt, anregt, sich wünscht.

dann muss ich die Gegenfrage stellen: Was kann man denn im Rollenspiel mit seiner Zeit sinnvoller anfangen?

Natürlich, es gibt andere Spiele (Beispiel World of Warcraft) die haben einen anderen Ansatzpunkt. Nennen sich zwar auch Rollenspiele im Namen, aber sind eigentlich keine (Blizzard hat in der Beziehung noch nie etwas auf die Beine stellen können, weil ihre Spiele immer nur Taktik- oder Sammelspiele waren und sind - Rollenspiel ist nicht deren Ding). 

Das wovon aber in diesem Thread gesprochen wird ist das eigentliche Genre des Spiels. Wer was anderes bevorzugt muss etwas anderes spielen. Wer lieber schnelle kurze Wege zu den eigentlichen Sammel und Actionplätzen bevorzugt, Berufe und Handel nur als Mittel zum Zweck sieht und hier einfache und schnelle Lösungen bevorzugt, muss auch ein Spiel spielen was dafür gedacht und gemacht ist. UO beispielsweise, was oben genannt wurde, oder auch HdrO (UO noch mehr) setzen eben auf Rollenspielkomponenten.

Ich persönlich kann die Wünsche und Anregungen des TE schon nachvollziehen, die Rollenspielkomponente zu vertiefen. Das Turbine hier im Sinne einer breiten Kundschaft einen Mittelweg wählt ist ebenfalls nachzuvollziehen. Darüber diskutieren ja die Spieler dann, was sie lieber hätten. 
Wenn aber die Rollenspielkomponente von einigen komplett als lästig klassifiziert wird, sind die einfach im falschen Spiel. Wer shooter mag und spielen möchte, wird sich auch nicht HdrO kaufen, einen Jäger erstellen und dann rumnörgeln, daß die Shooterfähigkeiten des Spiels doch sehr zu wünschen übrig lassen und das in Half-Life 2 aber lockerer geht.


----------



## Pontifexmax (19. April 2010)

Eliara schrieb:


> Ich sag nur soviel: Kochquest für Experte glaub ich wars...
> 
> Latsche zu dem Typen ausserhalb von Bree, kurz vorm Auenland und labere mit dem. Der sagt dir, dass du seine 5 Freunde im Auenland besuchen sollst und denen alles kochen sollst, was die haben wollen... Also latscht du mal los ins Auenland, klapperst die 5 Typen ab, die natürlich quer übers Auenland verteilt liegen. Dann musst wieder die ganzen Zutaten besorgen (bei der Kochquest sind das so an die 30 verschiedene (!) Sachen) aus denen du dann das ganze kochst. Natürlich sind viele der Sachen nicht an nem Ofen zu kochen, sondern auch an nem Lagerfeuer. Dann haste alles, rennst wieder die Runde und bringst den ganzen Leuten ihre Sachen. EPS kriegste dafür so gut wie gar keine. Im Grunde ist es nur verschwendete Zeit da herumzurennen und das zu machen, wenn du nicht wirklich ne Belohnung bekommst (in Form von eps, weil das Kochzeugs kauft dir eh selten wer ab
> 
> ...




Na ja, stand ja vorher da wofür Du es machst, nämlich um Zugang zu den speziellen Öfen für die exklusiven Rezepte zu bekommen. Das Quest gabs ab Stufe Virtuose und es gab am Ende auch so 1500 EP.
Ansonsten gebe ich Dir Recht - ist ne üble Lauferei gewesen - man muss halt quer durch sämtliche Virtuosenrezepte kochen um alle zufrieden zu stellen.

Gruß


----------



## dhorwyn (19. April 2010)

Ich mag das Lotro-Crafting-System von allen bisher gespielten MMOs am liebsten und das ist ne ganze Liste an Spielen (WoW, AoC, WAR, Aion).

In WoW war mir der Farmaufwand bei einigen Berufen zu hoch - Waffenschmiede, erinnert euch an die 2h Axt in BC mit den 3 Craftstufen, ja hatte sie auch auf der höchsten^^ diese Mondsichelaxt da weiß gar net mehr wie die genau heißt.

Das Aion-System war mir bissl zu doof, immer nur diese Aufträge da zu machen um die Skills schnell zu pushen...laaaangweilig, vielleicht wärs aber später besser geworden, hab net so lange gespielt. 

In AoC fand ichs mühsam (damals, keine Ahnung wies jetzt ist) Rohstoffe überhaut erstmal zu finden.

In WAR fand ichs noch ganz ok eigentlich.


Rezepte für 65 fehlen mir halt n bissl in Lotro, aber das hat nix mit dem System generell zu tun, denn das find ich wirklich sehr ok, man hat keine allzugroßen Farmaufwand (Felle zb fürn Schneider für die Meisterstufen, hol ich nach und nach mit Twinks - selbiges bei meinem Goldschmied, oder Rüstungsschmied, und für den Historiker hab ich vorher schon mit allen Chars immer alles aufbewahrt was ich so gefunden hab) 

Wenn ich dran denke dass ich in WoW für gewisse Teile (Giftresitränke im Classic, Essenzen in BC, usw.) teilweise wirklich Tage gefarmt hab wenn net länger, dann kann man schon sagen dass Lotro einen recht geringen Farmaufwand hat, zumindest für Items die man sich erstellen will und das gefällt mir sehr gut.

Wenn ich viel verkaufen will, klar muss ich auch länger farmen, aber rein um für mich ein Teil herzustellen, hält sich das immer in einem sehr angenehmen Rahmen.


----------



## Tikume (22. April 2010)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> Ich mag das Lotro-Crafting-System von allen bisher gespielten MMOs am liebsten und das ist ne ganze Liste an Spielen (WoW, AoC, WAR, Aion).



Nur halt keines mit nem wirklich guten Craftingsystem. Schau Dir mal z.B. SWG an.


----------



## Mayestic (2. Mai 2010)

Edith meint: Wo haben wir denn diese alte Geschichte schon wieder ausgegraben ? ^^ fast 3 Jahre her. Hejre. 


Tralgas schrieb:


> die bauern sind ja in real auch nicht die ärmsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja dafür das die meisten Bauern (ich nenne sie lieber Land- bzw Viehwirt) vorallem wenn sie Vieh haben weil man alleine nur mit Futtermittelanbau eben nicht mehr so gut über die Runden kommt, auch 365 Tage im Jahr arbeiten müssen, nie Urlaub haben (es sei denn sie sind in soner Genossenschaft, dann geht das zumindest mal übern Wochenende bzw wenn man mal definitiv ins Krankenhaus muss) , kaum von Hof runter kommen weil es immer iwo was zu tun gibt, selten einen Lebenspartner finden der nicht in dem Handwerk aufgewachsen ist (Bauer sucht Frau), meistens alles alleine machen müssen dafür sind die wirklich reich. 

wenn du es realistisch haben willst kann ich das iwo verstehn aber dann plane auch bitte ein das du mehr als 8 Stunden am Tag auf deinem instanzierten Feld stehst, deine Unkosten höher werden denn wie du schon bemerkt hast ist das anbauen von Pflanzen nicht ganz realistisch in hdro, was ist mit düngen, Pflege, Schädlingsbekämpfung, Trocknung, sich nach dem Wetter richten müssen um zu ernten, wenn man Pech hat versaut ein Regen/Frost/Hagel/Sturm/wenig Sonnentage zur falschen Zeit einem die ganze Ernte bzw drückt den Verkaufspreis enorm. Was hab ich vergessen ? Achja genau, Spielzeit. Richte dich darauf ein das du im Sommer jeden Tag spielen musst, gerne viele Stunden am Tag und zu nix anderem mehr kommst als abends tot ins Bett zu fallen nur um um 4 Uhr wieder aufzustehn weil das Vieh versorgt werden möchte. Im Winter haste dagegen etwas viel Freizeit und darfst deinen Helden wieder spielen. 

Wie damals im "Mittelalter". Entweder Bauer oder Krieger oder aber ein dynamisches Questsystem. Du bearbeitest brav deinen Hof, plötzlich kommt ein Kurier deines Herrn mit der Aufforderung (Quest der du nachkommen musst) ihn im Krieg gegen sonstwen zu unterstützen. Also musst du deinen Hof zurück lassen, deine Ernte wird nicht eingeholt und verfault auf dem Feld, dein Vieh kannst du evtl noch schnell verkaufen, natürlich wirste übers Ohr gehauen weil alle wissen das du es verkaufen musst. Kommst du dem Ruf deines Herrn nicht nach wirste halt geholt oder gleich als Vogelfutter am nächsten Baum aufgeknüpft. So stell ich mir richtige Land-/Viehwirtschaft in einem Rollenspiel vor welches nicht grade in unserer Zeit spielt. Mit dem Verdienst in der Armee kommst du grade so über die Runden und wenn der Krieg nach vielen Jahren zuende geht kommst du wieder auf deinen Hof und es ist total verwahrlost. Sofern da nicht schon ein anderer drin wohnt.

Edith nochmal. 

Hab mir grade das ein oder andere genauer durchgelesen. Crafting in Spielen ist aus meiner Sicht eher bescheiden umgesetzt worden. Das meiste von dem Zeugs was du herstellen kannst taugt doch höchstens für Twinks. Selbst in Aionm, was ich grade spiele, weiß ich nicht warum ich dort craften soll, nur um meine Kinah loszuwerden oder um viel Zeit zu verschwenden ? Wenn ich 50 bin will ich mein Miraju/Fenris Set haben oder ich spare mir APs zusammen für die PvP-Teile aber das was man selber herstellen kann taugt doch am Ende nix mehr. Bis 45 oder so ist alles prima aber mit 50 ? Bis 30 kann man gut in drops rumrennen und braucht kein Handwerk, natürlich sind einem edle Handwerkertwinks in ihren blauen kritischen Level 25 Handwerksitems überlegen aber man levelt nicht grade langsam in Aion. Nicht in dem Levelbereich. Mit 43 rennen die meisten dich mit dieser NepetaWaffe rum. Wenn man 5 Level 30er baut wie ich braucht man sich zwischen 30 und 40+ keine Sorgen mehr um Rüstung zu machen, Waffen ebenso nicht. Klar die Waffe kostet Zeit und ne Million Kinah aber das ist billiger als sein Handwerk zu meistern. 

Also bis 30 drops, ab 30 Daeva Set, ab iwo um die 40 dieses Shulack-Piraten Set bzw es gibt ja zwei das blaue und das goldene, danach sparen auf die Level 50 PVP Items und zeitgleich schonmal am Miraju/Fenris Set verzweifeln und dort seine Millionen von Kinah verballern weils zum verrecken nicht kritisch wird. ^^ wofür brauche ich denn dann Waffen- oder Rüstungsschmiede bzw Schneider ? Die einzigen Berufe die sich für mich lohnenswert machen sind Gebrauchsartikel. Tränke und Bufffood. In Warhammer wohl noch Talismane, in WoW Edelsteinschleifern und wer das Maximum haben will lernt in WoW mit dem Main doch ehh nur Edelsteinschleifen und Verzauberungskunst. Die meisten Spieler die ich kenne wollen doch nur am Ende ihre Sets tragen zumindest mal 4/5 Teilen auch wenn die Sets nicht unbedingt die besten Items darstellen. 

Ultima Online wurde angesprochen. Das fand ich erstklassig. Items waren nicht wenn sie nicht total seltene drops waren eher das Mittel zum Zweck. Klar gab es da richtig gute Waffen aber deren Bezeichnungen bekomme ich nicht mehr auf die Reihe. Immer wenn man sowas mal gefunden hat stellte der drop fast ein Problem dar denn man wusste das wenn man es benutzt, nutzt es sich ab, ok man konnte er reparieren lassen aber iwann würde es sich trotzdem auflösen. Tut weh so ein Silver Kantana of Vanquishing zu verlieren ^^. Zumal es den Besitzer gewechselt hat wenn man umgenietet wurde, das tut dann richtig weh, hehe. In UO konnte es sein das man ne Truhe hatte mit 100x der identischen Rüstungsteilen weil man sie manchmal echt zuschnell verlieren konnte. Das war Massenware, nicht selten wurden sie garnicht erst gelootet, erst später konnte man, meine ich aus Rüstungen wieder Barren schmelzen das war dann was anderes. Der Sammelwahn wie er heutzutage Spielen wie WoW nachgesagt wird gab es aber damals schon. Es gab Spielerstädte da laggte es wie die Hölle weil in den Häusern die Kisten bis an die Decke gestapelt wurden um diese dann mit Tonnen von Items zu füllen die man überall man gefunden oder erbeutet hatte. Das führte dann auch dazu das alles mögliche versucht wurde um diesem Lag entgegen zu treten und für zukunftige Spiele war es das Zeichen das man Spielern nie wieder erlauben darf "fast" ohne Grenzen Items zu horten.


----------



## Treebeard (11. Juni 2010)

Eliara schrieb:


> Ich kann dazu nur sagen, es ist echt öd, du verschwendest im Grunde so viel Zeit mit rumrennerei, in der du questen hättest können, was viel mehr Spaß macht, als 80% der Zeit damit zu verbringen zwischen den Questgebern rumzulaufen -.-



Ist doch ein lustiges Quest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich finde es jedenfalls besser, als einfach zu einem Trainer zu latschen und sich den nächsten Level zu erkaufen.



Eliara schrieb:


> Was ich zB bei WoW im Gegensatz dazu gut fand war, dass man gewisse Rezepte nur bei nem gewissen Händler kaufen konnte



Das Rezepte kaufen ist auch so ein Ding. Ich fände es viel spannender, wenn man die Rezepte selber erfinden könnte, wie z.B. in Anarchy Online. Da mußtest du selber herausfinden, wie du Materialien kombinieren kannst um daraus Gegenstände herzustellen. Dazu gab es noch eine Zufallsverteilung für die Qualität des hergestellten Gegenstandes. Die Masse entspricht deinem Rezept (grün, blau), aber du hattest auch die Chance einen hochwertigen Gegenstand herszustellen (episch & legendär) und wenn du Pech hattest war es einfach Schrott (weiß & grau).

Der einzige Vorteil dieser Händler in WoW ist, das man sie abläuft und die Dinger dann für viel Gold in das Auktionshaus stellt.


----------



## Tikume (11. Juni 2010)

Zufallsverteilung bei Qualität ist meiner Meinung nach eher ne schlechte Lösung.


----------



## Treebeard (11. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Zufallsverteilung bei Qualität ist meiner Meinung nach eher ne schlechte Lösung.



Noe, macht das ganze halt realistischer. Eine 100% fehlerfreie Produktion ohne Ausschuß gibt es nicht.
Bei HdRO hast du ja auch die Chance durch Meistern und Verwendung von zusätzlichem Material, ein höherwertiges Item herzustellen. Das mögliche Ergebnis ist dir sogar schon im Vorraus bekannt.

Bei AO war das noch viel extremer, da wurden alle Stats innerhalb eines vorgegebenen Bereiches durch Zufall mitbestimmt. War manchmal etwas nervig, aber mit viel Glück konnte man wirklich verdammt gute Items herstellen.


----------

